# ATLS Audit



## Fox800 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm considering applying for some flight jobs in the near future. Have any of you guys audited an ATLS course? I notice that a lot of air medical agencies require their paramedics to audit it before applying or shortly after being hired.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 7, 2012)

Anything has to be better then taking ITLS or PHTLS again...


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 7, 2012)

It is a decent class, easily summed up with: transfer to a higher level of care.

Lectures are usually good and the book has useful info.


----------



## TheGodfather (Apr 9, 2012)

I've taken it.... very good class (if you read the book cover-to-cover).

Class gets a little above the standard paramedics scope of practice, but it was very interesting doing chest tubes and performing DPLs.. the class definitely was a game changer for me in my practice.. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 10, 2012)

TheGodfather said:


> I've taken it.... very good class (if you read the book cover-to-cover).
> 
> Class gets a little above the standard paramedics scope of practice, but it was very interesting doing chest tubes and performing DPLs.. the class definitely was a game changer for me in my practice.. I'd recommend it.



You know the name of the class is actually "ATLS for doctors"?


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm told TNATC is a better choice for non-physicians looking for an advanced trauma class.


----------



## TheGodfather (Apr 10, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> You know the name of the class is actually "ATLS for doctors"?



ya ya yaa... 



usalsfyre said:


> I'm told TNATC is a better choice for non-physicians looking for an advanced trauma class.



I've heard that as well... I've been flirting with the idea of taking it.  Most likely, I'll be trying to find one in the near future. I'll let you know how it is (if you don't beat me to it)


----------



## AirMed44 (Apr 10, 2012)

I've taken both. In my opinion, TNATC is a much better course for transport personnel.  It's fantastic!  And if you are looking to get a hand up on a flight job, I think they might take more notice of TNATC. Good luck!


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 10, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm told TNATC is a better choice for non-physicians looking for an advanced trauma class.



I am not at all surprised by this. 

The purpose of ATLS is not to definitively treat trauma, it is to do some basic (for physicians) treatments in order to hopefully figure out it is too serious to handle and send it on to the experts.

The 3 times I have sat in ATLS the instructor (a surgical intensivist of great reknown) started the class with the speech "We are not here to teach you how to be experts in trauma."

But in my opinion, ATLS is definately worth the time for medics. Especially if you are permitted to practice surgical skills. (I know not all programs permit this because of the cost of surgical simulations)

Even without the class, you could learn a substantial amount from reading the book.


----------



## TheGodfather (Apr 10, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I am not at all surprised by this.
> 
> The purpose of ATLS is not to definitively treat trauma, it is to do some basic (for physicians) treatments in order to hopefully figure out it is too serious to handle and send it on to the experts.
> 
> ...



^^I could not agree more! I was told the same line from my instructor. 

The class (IMO) gets you in the right mindset to handle multiple trauma incidents in a linear, organized, non-chaotic fashion... They really hammer the ABCDE's of trauma assessment/treatment and keep you from getting overwhelmed and/or tunnel visioned with the "obvious" musculoskeletal injuries that may distract you from the big picture.

With that said, the class is basically the "big-brother" class of PHTLS, so you might benefit more by reading the ATLS book and using those core concepts in a PHTLS class (since both courses basically cover the same principles)


----------

